# 45 long colt in 454 casull



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

They had a gun show yesterday, and my friend came away with a ruger 454 casull. He wanted a big gun.

Can you shoot a 45 long colt in it? I think it is a super redhawk. It is a double action.

After all what is .004 inches between friends.

I am asking because I saw the moths cry when he bought 3 boxes on ammo for it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes you can. Supposed to be part of the charm. After your friend fires a few .454 Casull warm rounds, he may appreciate that charm.


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 12, 2018)

Only thisg you have to watch for is powder buildup after shooting the 45 Colt, before returning to the big 454 rounds, it is highly suggested you clean the chambers well to keep the longer casses from sticking due to fouling. Some have said it can erode the ends of the chambers with many hot rounds of 45 Colt, but I have never had an issue with the Ruger or the FA 83's that I have owned. Then again, if I am shooting 45 Colt in it, they are not hot loads, that why I have 454 loads if I want to shoot hot loads!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, any 454 Casull can fire 45 Colt, but your POA/POI will change. The difference in velocity gives the bullet a different trajectory. When I had a 454 Casull, I counted the # of clicks to move the rear sight. As long as I stayed with the same bullet weight, it worked great.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeppirs! It'll be fine. Just be sure to clean the chambers, just like when shooting 38sp out of a 357mag. As long as the cylinders are kept clean and no build-up takes place, no problems.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I would shoot 45 Colt in guns made for a 45 Colt.
I'd shoot hot 454 loads in a 454 gun. jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah I found out last December when we went shooting. The recoil with 454 is a little stout.
Piece of cake with 45lc.


----------

